# Chippewa Lake



## Chippewa (Oct 25, 2004)

I recently moved to chippewa lake in medina county and I wanted to try out the ice fishing... I fished it this summer and had good luck with the crappies but I have never been ice fishing before and wanted to know if anyone here has ever fished chipp through the ice???? It has an inlet and a outlet... and I heard that their are springs in it... I just wanted to hear some opinions before I ventured out....


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Be VERY careful. There are several springs there and with the snow cover, it could hide the thinner spots.


----------



## Chippewa (Oct 25, 2004)

Big daddy.......... Do you have experience on the lake? I know where most of the deep spots are on the lake from the depthfinder... do you think that the deep spots are where the springs come up? any info would be appreciated........ thanx


----------



## Chippewa (Oct 25, 2004)

you have mail.......


----------



## Wormdunker69 (Apr 8, 2004)

I could not open the mail, please send it by e-mail to me. Thanks.


----------



## Chippewa (Oct 25, 2004)

I sent another one ......... c if this works


----------

